# Where to fit Snow Chains



## MrLoverLover (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello. I have just bought a Fiat Motorhome and I will be going to France in January to hopefully find some snow.

In Winter I understand some roads in France require you to carry snow-chains; should I fix them to the front or the back wheels on my Fiat Motorhome?

I am new to Motorhoming but I understand there are places in France in towns and villages called Aires where you can park for free or very little cost but my friend who has a caravan told me under no circumstances to stop on them as you can be gassed and robbed. I just wondered what others did.

Thanks
Joe.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

???????????????????????????


Maybe.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Joe
Welcome to MHF.
Iv never used snow chains,but I would guess you would fit them to your drive wheels
And as for being gassed its a load of rubbish.In saying that I would never over night on motorway aires,but I mostly use aires in towns and have never,ever had a problem.


----------



## MrLoverLover (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for these replies. Ah so just the wheels that the engine turns? I see, I think thats the back. Thanks for that.

No it was the aires in towns and villages that my Caravan friend said were unsafe. He says the crime rate in France is appalling and that you really should always use a Caravan Club approved site and even then you should install some Gas attack prevention alarms and beef up your security. I am starting to think its a bad idea and might just go to Butlins in Filey.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

MrLoverLover said:


> Thanks for these replies. Ah so just the wheels that the engine turns? I see, I think thats the back. Thanks for that.
> 
> No it was the aires in towns and villages that my Caravan friend said were unsafe. He says the crime rate in France is appalling and that you really should always use a Caravan Club approved site and even then you should install some Gas attack prevention alarms and beef up your security. I am starting to think its a bad idea and might just go to Butlins in Filey.


Well you friend has been badly informed.There are lots of scare stories about gas attacks,but we never hear from the victim,only a friend of a friend knows someone who it happened to.
And as for France having appalling crime rate,its no different than anywhere if you dont take care.
We go to France at least three times a year mostly using aires and have never had one problem.
Only thing I would say is if an aire doesnt feel right just move on to another,there are a lot to choose from.
If you do go you will want to go back.France is a country best explored by Motorhome and is the best country in the world to use one!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It would appear your friend is communicating out of something other than his mouth!!

I spent many years touring France with a Motorhome before switching to a caravan earlier this year. We used Aires the majority of the time and never ever had any problems (other than finding them full that is) Gassing is an urban myth, no-one on here has ever been gassed and there are a LOT of members. 

France is THE most motorhome friendly country in the world, ignore your friend and get out there, you will LOVE IT!!!

If you have any questions just ask, there is a wealth of knowledge here that's yours for the asking.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Butlins do not allow motorhomes. 
snow chains go on the front wheels, as the Fiat is a front wheel drive.
You could go to Scotland if you just want snow.>>

cabby


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

MrLoverLover said:


> Thanks for these replies. Ah so just the wheels that the engine turns? I see, I think thats the back. Thanks for that.
> 
> No it was the aires in towns and villages that my Caravan friend said were unsafe. He says the crime rate in France is appalling and that you really should always use a Caravan Club approved site and even then you should install some Gas attack prevention alarms and beef up your security. I am starting to think its a bad idea and might just go to Butlins in Filey.


If its a Fiat they are mainly front wheel drive mate! lol
Am I being strung along here ? Lol


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Where is your friend getting his information from as caravaners are not normally allowed to use village/town aires? I suspect it's from dubious second hand sources. The fact is that the majority of motorhomers in Europe use village and town aires if they are available in preference to camp sites. They can't be all wrong. Use village/town aires (but NOT motorway aires) for your trip and enjoy it. If you encounter any trouble I'll gladly eat your snowchains!

Ron


----------



## MrLoverLover (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks again. I am starting to wonder if my friend is jealous of my motorhome and these Aires but I had better invest in some gas alarms and security just in case. He also told me that its law to have motorhomes fitted at all times with snow chains when in France in the winter. I have checked the manual and it is indeed front wheel drive but to be on the safe side I have ordered a second set for the rear. Belts and braces!

If they are a legal requirement at all times in January do you fit them before you get on the ferry at Dover or is there a place to pull in at Calais to fit them? What do you guys do?


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone else feeling that this is a wind-up?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

MrLoverLover said:


> Thanks again. I am starting to wonder if my friend is jealous of my motorhome and these Aires but I had better invest in some gas alarms and security just in case. He also told me that its law to have motorhomes fitted at all times with snow chains when in France in the winter. I have checked the manual and it is indeed front wheel drive but to be on the safe side I have ordered a second set for the rear. Belts and braces!
> 
> If they are a legal requirement at all times in January do you fit them before you get on the ferry at Dover or is there a place to pull in at Calais to fit them? What do you guys do?


Put them on when it snows mate and not till then! Lol


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

to be honest you're probably going to have more time to put them on at home before you leave on your trip, and also make sure you know how to fit them. 

yes, I would definitely do that.


----------



## Funtastic (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi

Dont fit your snow chains at Dover as you will not get on the ferry due to the slippery metal of the ferry ramp and deck. There is a big sign as you enter the ferry saying "Strictly no Snow Chains". As you come off the ferry at Calais about a mile down the road on the left is a large newish campsite called Jungle something or other, just pull in there and put them on. Good idea about fitting to all wheels by the way.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ob1 said:


> Anyone else feeling that this is a wind-up?


Give him the benefit of the doubt until he asks where to put the windscreen cover!! :wink2::grin2::grin2:

We were all pretty green at one time . . . and there has been a lot of rain recently. :smile2:

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Definitely put them on either at home or certainly before you get to Dover because it makes it easier for the ferry-crew to lash the motorhome down as they slide around a lot on ferries - much more than on snow and ice.

Don't bother to book a return ticket - you probably will not be going back to the UK.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If you get some of those exterior thermal windscreen covers, I should fit them before you leave home, and just roll down the bits you need to see out of. It'll save a lot of hassle when you stop for the night.


----------



## MrLoverLover (Dec 16, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Definitely put them on either at home or certainly before you get to Dover because it makes it easier for the ferry-crew to lash the motorhome down as they slide around a lot on ferries - much more than on snow and ice.
> 
> Don't bother to book a return ticket - you probably will not be going back to the UK.


Well thats a conflict of opinion then. Funtastic above says they are not allowed on the ferry and he clearly sounds like he knows what he is talking about.

I shall do as he says and pull in to that place near Calais and attach them.

Why do you not think I will be coming back? I only have a week to get to the Alps and back and do some skiing and I have already booked the return Ferry. I see on another thread there is not much snow in the alps so I may also take in the Pyrenees before ambling back to Calais. Do these snow chains rattle a bit?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

MrLoverLover said:


> Well thats a conflict of opinion then. Funtastic above says they are not allowed on the ferry and he clearly sounds like he knows what he is talking about.
> 
> I shall do as he says and pull in to that place near Calais and attach them.
> 
> Why do you not think I will be coming back? I only have a week to get to the Alps and back and do some skiing and I have already booked the return Ferry. I see on another thread there is not much snow in the alps so I may also take in the Pyrenees before ambling back to Calais. Do these snow chains rattle a bit?


Only when you drive the motorhome! >


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Only one more to go!>


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheap alternative to chains is to use Duct Tape around the tyres, sticky side up is best.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

is this for real ?


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Give him the benefit of the doubt until he asks where to put the windscreen cover!! :wink2::grin2::grin2:
> 
> We were all pretty green at one time . . . and there has been a lot of rain recently. :smile2:
> 
> Dave


green is an understatement , there is grass growing


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

The-Cookies said:


> is this for real ?


It's a chain letter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

spykal said:


> It's a chain letter


How can you be snow sure?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

spykal said:


> It's a chain letter


How can it be . . . he hasn't posted any links!! :surprise:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Get a grip, people.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

MrLoverLover said:


> Well thats a conflict of opinion then. Funtastic above says they are not allowed on the ferry and he clearly sounds like he knows what he is talking about.
> 
> I shall do as he says and pull in to that place near Calais and attach them.
> 
> Why do you not think I will be coming back? I only have a week to get to the Alps and back and do some skiing and I have already booked the return Ferry. I see on another thread there is not much snow in the alps so I may also take in the Pyrenees before ambling back to Calais.* Do these snow chains rattle a bit?*


You don´t notice if you have good hearing protectors or switch off hearing aids, then you´ll just feel the bumpety bump.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

ob1 said:


> Anyone else feeling that this is a wind-up?


Why do you think my first reply was as it is?

.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I would get a chain for the steering wheel as well, then your hands won't slip as you go round corners.





Pete


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

As somebody let that bloody mad barryd out of the asylum. :greenjumpers::greenjumpers:


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

best to use snow chains in the summer on dry roads. Helps prevent them rusting up.


----------



## MrLoverLover (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the useful replies. However my Caravan friend has now told me that the maximum speed your allowed to drive with snow chains in France is 20 mph and at that rate by the time I have got to the Alps and Pyrenees I would have to turn around and head back to Calais so what with this and the possibility of being gassed and robbed I have binned the idea. How do people move around France all winter at 20mph?

The other poster was also correct I have found out, Butlins do not allow Motorhomes so I have booked in to the Haven site at Filey. Do you know if there will be any snow there and will there be any entertainment?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

MrLoverLover said:


> Thanks for all the useful replies. However my Caravan friend has now told me that the maximum speed your allowed to drive with snow chains in France is 20 mph and at that rate by the time I have got to the Alps and Pyrenees I would have to turn around and head back to Calais so what with this and the possibility of being gassed and robbed I have binned the idea. How do people move around France all winter at 20mph?
> 
> The other poster was also correct I have found out, Butlins do not allow Motorhomes so I have booked in to the Haven site at Filey. Do you know if there will be any snow there and will there be any entertainment?


Not sure about snow at Haven's, but as far as entertainment is concerned........... If you're there, that's one comedian for sure.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

MrLoverLover;1804570 Ah so just the wheels that the engine turns? I see said:


> If it is you have a very, very, very, very, rare Fiat.
> 
> In fact you are far more likely to own an incontinent rocking horse.
> :wink2:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Ah well that was a bit of levity while his 5 posts lasted. Helped pass a couple of hours


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

He'll be back!

Trolls have an insatiable appetite!! :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

delawaredandy said:


> As somebody let that bloody mad barryd out of the asylum. :greenjumpers::greenjumpers:


How very dare you! As if I would do such a thing. >

Guffaw!


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

Frankly I'm both surprised and disappointed that no one has mentioned the risk for diesel-freeze in winter.. add anti-freeze in equal measures to ensure a smooth journey.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> How very dare you! As if I would do such a thing. >
> Guffaw!


Oh yeah . . . As if!!! :kiss:

Bit of harmless fun though wasn't it Barry. :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Oh yeah . . . As if!!! :kiss:
> 
> Bit of harmless fun though wasn't it Barry. :grin2:


Hey! I didnt say it was me! There are some right nutters on here. Could have been any of them. Maybe it was a Funster!! Actually who was that guy that chipped in? Funtastic. The name gives it away. I reckon its MrLoverLovers Caravan chum.

MrLoverLover though. I bet its that Tugboat. Bit of a ladies man an all that.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Methinks the honourable member from "Up an Alp" doth protest too much!! :grin2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ob1 said:


> Anyone else feeling that this is a wind-up?


More than a "feeling".


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Is it safe yet????????:grin2::surprise:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it _*ever *_safe when Barry's around!!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Is it _*ever *_safe when Barry's around!!!!


Oh I see you got a Lick from Tugboat. Thats a dead give away if ever there was one. Its him for sure. I Cannot be certain but I am sure on the Jolly Sailors forum he goes by the handle of MrLoverLover.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Give over gracefully Barry - you've been sussed! >

I'll give you a hint. You should type left handed and in upper case if you don't want people to recognise your writing! :grin2:

Dave


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok you all seem to be getting off the point , Iv,e only got one snow chain , if I put it on will I just go round in circles ?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

valphil said:


> Ok you all seem to be getting off the point , Iv,e only got one snow chain , if I put it on will I just go round in circles ?


If you put it on it could make it difficult for you to drive - but it could well be a help getting into the fetish club. 
It all depends on what you are wearing under it.


----------

